# Well, it's Saturday afternoon...



## Master slacker (May 30, 2009)

... and I am DRUNK! I cleaned the garage today for htie first time since we moved in (2.5 years ago) and this garage was built in 1932. It was horrid and was practiaclly a storage shed for us. I battled and defeated many roaches, ants, and I think a manatee. Much dust and dirt was stired up and i threw away about 500 metric pounds worht of junk. But i am relatively victorious so I decided to celebrate by wathcing "Groundhog Day" and drinking screwdrivers with cheap vodka. I am awesome. You are awesome. We are collectively awesome. How was your Saturday and how awesome are you? :drunk:


----------



## maryannette (May 30, 2009)

Well, I didn't get drunk, but I had an awesome day. It was quite different from yours. I decided that I would go buy an outfit to wear to my daughter's graduation next Saturday. I needed something that would be comfortable for a few hours outside in NC and also had to consider that my hand is in a cast, so there are many shirts that I just can't put on. I called my MIL and she met me and helped me find a great outfit. After shopping, we went back to her house and spent several hours talking (and enjoying each other's company). So, I'm awesome. My MIL is awesome.


----------



## Paul S (May 30, 2009)

I did not get drunk, but I did pressure wash my deck today. Of course my pressure washer would not start. This is probably due to it being used for about 2 hours, 5 years ago, and then sitting in the garage since then untouched (well except to move it out of the way to get the snow blower). So tell me why a company like Craftsman would neglect to include a way to prime the engine on a pressure washer? Good thing the neighbor was home and he let me borrow his washer. Now if my hand would just stop vibrating! So, neighbor you are awesome. Deck, you are awesome.


----------



## DVINNY (May 30, 2009)

I pressure washed my awesome front porch today, and plan on pressure washing my deck tomorrow.

AWESOME.


----------



## maryannette (May 30, 2009)

My husband and I are celebrating 29 years of marriage this weekend. I have an awesome husband and an awesome marriage.


----------



## Paul S (May 30, 2009)

Mary, that is awesome! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Paul S (May 30, 2009)

Mary, that is awesome! Happy anniversary!


----------



## MGX (May 30, 2009)

I spent all day replacing the front suspension on my brother in law's pickup truck after doing routine maintenance on my car.

Its 20 years old with 200K and with what appeared to be OEM parts. Existing suspension parts never let go unless given extreme duress which means yours truly was lying on a gravel driveway punishing them with a ball peen hammer, pickle fork and a pitman arm puller.


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Mary, that is awesome! Happy anniversary!


Double posting is NOT awesome.


----------



## chaosiscash (May 31, 2009)

Its Sunday morning and I'm at work, just like yesterday. It's not awesome.


----------



## cement (May 31, 2009)

yes, but isn't Knoxville awesome? I've been there the past three years for the DI tournanment and it's a great town!


----------



## Paul S (May 31, 2009)

You are correct, that double post is not awesome.  Now it would be awesome if I knew how it happened.


----------



## chaosiscash (May 31, 2009)

cement said:


> yes, but isn't Knoxville awesome? I've been there the past three years for the DI tournanment and it's a great town!


Knoxville isn't bad. The DI tournament was just a few days ago, wasn't it? Spring is a usually a real nice time around here.


----------



## ktulu (May 31, 2009)

Having a baby with Hand Foot and Mouth disease is NOT awesome. Not sleeping for 3 days b/c of said disease is NOT awesome. Praying that I sleep on my flight to Montreal this evening - well that's just hopeful.


----------



## maryannette (May 31, 2009)

Sick baby is very awful, not awesome. Hope baby gets well and all get some rest soon.


----------



## KEG (May 31, 2009)

Having in-laws kids over for weekend, not awesome. Having wifey think I am husband and father of the year for suggesting having in-laws kids over for the weekend, awesome. Niece and nephew gone to grandparents, our kid down for nap and wifey and I having adult beverages, AWESOME!

Baby w/ hand, foot, mouth disease... yuck. Been there.... hope they are better soon!


----------



## Dleg (May 31, 2009)

My Saturday was so awesome that I did not log on to EB. Well, maybe briefly in the morning while I was setting up my new ASUS Eee PC "netbook". That thing is awesome. Considering the price and size, anyway.

I ended up running an awesome Hash House Harriers trail through the jungles and reef flats around and above Lau Lau Bay, Saipan. Cool ravines, bitchin' Japanese-era coastal guns, railroad beds and drainage systems, abandoned Korean eco-tourism parks, and a bonfire with cold beers and some very drunk new, young female Hash runners who thought it proper to show us their ... goods.

:Banane20:


----------



## Fluvial (May 31, 2009)

Saturday a.m. I went to the gym. It is an awesome gym, I must admit. I did an aqua aerobics and an aqua Pilates class, then my weight lifting program.

Sunday I made an awesome peach pie.

This HEC model I am working on for Eubanks Creek, however, is NOT awesome. It is tiresome !!


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2009)

Dleg said:


> My Saturday was so awesome that I did not log on to EB. Well, maybe briefly in the morning while I was setting up my new ASUS Eee PC "netbook". That thing is awesome. Considering the price and size, anyway.
> I ended up running an awesome Hash House Harriers trail through the jungles and reef flats around and above Lau Lau Bay, Saipan. Cool ravines, bitchin' Japanese-era coastal guns, railroad beds and drainage systems, abandoned Korean eco-tourism parks, and a bonfire with cold beers and some very drunk new, young female Hash runners who thought it proper to show us their ... goods.
> 
> :Banane20:



Dleg: Which model did you get, and how good you'd do on the price? That's the one I'm looking at picking up.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 1, 2009)

My dad and brother came down to go fishing this weekend. I cleaned up the boat and tuned it up last week. Had a 12 pack of cold beers and good food in the cooler for our fishing trip, awesome. Was in the water by 6:30 AM, caught all my bait shrimp by 7:15, and got to my favorite fishing spot by 7:45 coinciding with low tide, awesome. Started drinking beers at 10:00, fished until 2:00 and caught 14 keepers, awesome. Fried them up for dinner Saturday night, awesome. Then woke up Sunday morning and had to drive to Manning for some thing with the in-laws, not awesome. Earned points with the wifey and cashed in on a sweet reward last night, awesome. Life doesn't get much better than this weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Ooooo....Manning ain't no picnic.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 1, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ... for some thing with the in-laws, not awesome. Earned points with the wifey and cashed in on a sweet reward last night, awesome.


I don't get the connection between in-laws, wifey points, and sweet rewards. Are they related?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I don't get the connection between in-laws, wifey points, and sweet rewards. Are they related?



I can't tell if you're being serious or not so I'll explain it. I didn't want to go to Manning at all. It's a 3 hour round trip, we went to this church service, then to a luncheon afterwards. I had never been to this church in my life and my wife and I didn't know anyone there. I thought it was pointless and ridiculous (apparently my BIL thought so too because he didn't show), but I went anyway. My wife knew this. So she thanked me for coming later with a sweet reward.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I don't get the connection between in-laws, wifey points, and sweet rewards. Are they related?



IFavors x TFavors = WPoints

WPoints + Sympathy = RSex


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> IFavors x TFavors = WPoints
> 
> WPoints + Sympathy = RSex



Well stated. Thank you.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> Dleg: Which model did you get, and how good you'd do on the price? That's the one I'm looking at picking up.


I have the EEE 900HA and I love it! I think I paid $300 for it, but that was last November, probably cheaper now. I convinced a friend to get one and they love it also. It comes with XP installed so I put Linux on it and dual boot.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 1, 2009)

You mean some wives have to accumulate points before they can have sex???!!


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> Dleg: Which model did you get, and how good you'd do on the price? That's the one I'm looking at picking up.


 Yeah, same here - I'm looking at picking up one of those :Banane20: too. Where can I find one or are they only local?Anxiously awaiting your response.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> You mean some wives have to accumulate points before they can have sex???!!


Usually it the husbands that have to win some brownie points from the wife before they (wives) allow/consent with the husbands to have sex. Especially after childbirth when (all?) some women no longer see any further need for relations.

Is it clear yet?


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> You mean some wives have to accumulate administer points before they can granting their husbands the right to have sex???!!



Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Usually it the husbands that have to win some brownie points from the wife before they (wives) allow/consent with the husbands to have sex. Especially after childbirth when (all?) some women no longer see any further need for relations.
> Is it clear yet?


Umm ... don't say that or else I will NEVER look to getting married again! :-/

JR


----------



## cement (Jun 1, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> Yeah, same here - I'm looking at picking up one of those :Banane20: too. Where can I find one or are they only local?Anxiously awaiting your response.


maybe this is the place? hash


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Usually it the husbands that have to win some brownie points from the wife before they (wives) allow/consent with the husbands to have sex. Especially after childbirth when (all?) some women no longer see any further need for relations.
> Is it clear yet?



I wouldn't say that. I would just say some points lead to a guarantee in that department as opposed to when one has 0 points, it's hit or miss.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> You mean some wives have to accumulate points before they can have sex???!!


Something tells me I'm never going to accumulate enough points.... .... uuuuuggggghhhh

I should have married a fat ugly woman, then it wouldn't be as bad. Temptations would be lower, and dissappointments less...


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 1, 2009)

Also had an awesome weekend. Managed to dig-up the back-yard garden and prep it for the flowers to be planted next weekend. Also got my early summer sun-burn out of the way so I can get back to working outside again (once I get an early season burn, I just tan the rest of the summer).

My wife got an eee PC too. She really enjoys it. We got it hooked up to our WiFi with no problems at all. Came with XP (fuck Vista sideways with a broom handle). The only issue we have is that it didn't come with Microsoft Office and since it doesn't have a CD drive, we're not really sure how to install it. Most of the other applications we installed we were either able to download online or simply email it to ourselves from our other computer.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Jun 1, 2009)

I had the most awesome weekend. Dropped the youngun off at my mom's Friday night. Saturday went to lunch with the hubby, then went and checked into the Hard Rock Biloxi hotel and casino. Went for an 80 minute couples massage. Had lunch at the cafe afterwards, then a fancy dinner later, followed by seeing Ron White (he was at the Beau Rivage though). Great weekend. The room was awesome. The bed was super comfy and the shower was one of those three head fancy deals. And the best part was checkout wasn't until 2pm on Sunday so we didn't have to get up early and rush out. We even ordered room service for a late (10am) breakfast. Fantastic.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 1, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> The only issue we have is that it didn't come with Microsoft Office and since it doesn't have a CD drive, we're not really sure how to install it.


Give OpenOffice a try, it runs well on the EEE and it is free, and reads all the MS Office formats.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Give OpenOffice a try, it runs well on the EEE and it is free, and reads all the MS Office formats.


It works well for the most part, but I will be in the same situation because I need the real MS Access and the OO version sucks. Easiest way to do it is to plug in an external hard drive (I plan on getting an external DVD drive to watch videos anyways, only $67 for a DVD-RW), but you can probably put an image of the CD on a USB flash drive and do it that way.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 1, 2009)

Supe: I think I got the 1002 model, or something like that. It has bluetooth and the "9 hour" battery. It also came with Microsoft Office 2007 (Student Edition) pre-loaded, with a 60-day trial offer. I already own Office 2007, so all I had to do was input my product key to unlock it permanently. But, basically, what you should do is order one of those small DVD-RW USB drives when you order the computer. Then you can install whatever you want (but be careful, because you don't want to slow it down too much - it's not the fastest processor in the world) I got my drive for maybe $67, and the computer itself for $385 from a place called mwave.com - not because they're special in any way, but they're just about the only company that will ship out here.

Wolverine: I agree with cement - go check out the Atlanta Hash. Should be fun, and I have heard they can get pretty wild there (a couple of former Saipan Hashers moved there and joined up, but they've since moved on). Excercize, beer, dirty jokes, and :Banane20: What's holding you up?? :dunno:


----------



## maryannette (Jun 1, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I should have married a fat ugly woman, then it wouldn't be as bad. Temptations would be lower, and dissappointments less...



SHUT UP!!!

There is still hope. There are different stages of marriage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Something tells me I'm never going to accumulate enough points.... .... uuuuuggggghhhh
> 
> I should have married a fat ugly woman, then it wouldn't be as bad. Temptations would be lower, and dissappointments less...


You can still join me out in Las Vegas for mid-October! 



GulfCoastCivil said:


> I had the most awesome weekend. Dropped the youngun off at my mom's Friday night. Saturday went to lunch with the hubby, then went and checked into the Hard Rock Biloxi hotel and casino. Went for an 80 minute couples massage. Had lunch at the cafe afterwards, then a fancy dinner later, followed by seeing Ron White (he was at the Beau Rivage though). Great weekend. The room was awesome. The bed was super comfy and the shower was one of those three head fancy deals. And the best part was checkout wasn't until 2pm on Sunday so we didn't have to get up early and rush out. We even ordered room service for a late (10am) breakfast. Fantastic.


Sweet!!

I haven't been to Biloxi since before Katrina hit. I used to stay at the Isle of Capri - good times. 



Paul S said:


> Give OpenOffice a try...


Is that like OpenMarriage.com ?? That might be a useful software package for those who can't seem to make the point spread ... if you follow my drift ... 

:joke:



Mary :) said:


> There are different stages of marriage.


That is very true ... marriage, like all other things in life does not remain static - it is quite dynamic .. sort of like a chaotic system, except lacking 'single' singularities .. there are multiple bifurcation points.

I leave the interpretation of the statement to each person ...

JR


----------



## maryannette (Jun 2, 2009)

jregieng said:


> .. there are multiple bifurcation points.


There most definitely are multiple bifurcations ...


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 2, 2009)

bifurcations....you guys kill me.


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Supe: I think I got the 1002 model, or something like that. It has bluetooth and the "9 hour" battery. It also came with Microsoft Office 2007 (Student Edition) pre-loaded, with a 60-day trial offer. I already own Office 2007, so all I had to do was input my product key to unlock it permanently. But, basically, what you should do is order one of those small DVD-RW USB drives when you order the computer. Then you can install whatever you want (but be careful, because you don't want to slow it down too much - it's not the fastest processor in the world) I got my drive for maybe $67, and the computer itself for $385 from a place called mwave.com - not because they're special in any way, but they're just about the only company that will ship out here.



Thanks Dleg. Not planning on running too much off of there. Just web browsing for when I travel, and the software for my ignition control and programmable nitrous controller. Being able to watch DVD's during my flights would be nice too, since it seems I always get stuck on the craptastic Embraer jets, or if I'm REALLY lucky, a 737... :smileyballs:


----------



## Paul S (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure why, but all that comes to mind is one word:

antidisestablishmentarianism!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 2, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Not sure why, but all that comes to mind is one word:
> antidisestablishmentarianism!


It would be pretty cool... nay... AWESOME if you could use that in a sentence.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> It would be pretty cool... nay... AWESOME if you could use that in a sentence.


Challenge accepted. From Wikipedia:

Antidisestablishmentarianism is a political position that originated in nineteenth-century Britain, in opposition to proposals to remove the Church of England's status as the state church of Ireland and Wales.


----------



## geofs_PE (Jun 2, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> It would be pretty cool... nay... AWESOME if you could use that in a sentence.


Antidisestablishmentarianism is a BIG word!

How's that?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Challenge accepted. From Wikipedia:


:bawling:



geofs said:


> Antidisestablishmentarianism is a BIG word!
> How's that?


That's better than I could do. B)


----------

